# carrying camera around town/city...



## darkpbstar (May 24, 2008)

I was just wondering, how do you guys feel about carrying your camera around your neck while walking around a city or town?  I was in Lake Geneva today, (WI) and didn't want to look like a tourist, but I wanted to take photos of the buildings and the street, ect ect.  How do you guys go about doing this, keep the camera in a back pack, and take it out as wanted, or just leave it out and "to hell what other people think" type of attitude?  I'm sorry if this sounds dumb, just want some other opinions.  thanks alot


----------



## Phazan (May 24, 2008)

Carrying a camera around, is a pain. It's funny, I just saw someone's myspace picture I was in, and I was thinking about how I look like a total tourist!
But I just carry it around, and hell with what other people think. I usually keep the strap on one shoulder off to the side. I think it makes me look less like a tourist. Plus it's a lot more comfortable that way


----------



## Mathias13 (May 24, 2008)

yeah same here..I just keep my camera to my side whenever I walk around


----------



## goodoneian (May 24, 2008)

if i don't feel like wearing it around my neck, i wrap my strap around my right hand so i still have a relatively secure grip on the camera


----------



## Alfred D. (May 24, 2008)

If you're photographing in (inner) cities theft or robbery can be a problem for someone running round with extremely visible and recognizable expensive equipment around their neck. So you'd be wise to not attract undue attention to yourself.
Here's a couple ways you can do that:
1) cover up all big brand names on your strap(s) and bag(s) &#8211; e.g. with a big black felt marker &#8211; because otherwise those are just huge "nick-me" ads, 
2) carry your equipment in a used local supermarket bag instead of in an easily recognizable camera bag, 
3) never leave your gear anywhere unsupervised (like in hotel rooms), and 
4) check if your insurance is up to scratch.

*However*: equipment can easily be replaced. Your photos cannot! They are unique! So losing your photos is a much greater disaster than theft/loss of your equipment!


----------



## shawnxstl (May 24, 2008)

i wrap the strap around my wrist and camera twice and around the camera a certain way so it's practically freezes my hand in a position that's forced to hold the camera no matter where my hand is. it also seems impossible for the camera to fall off this way. haha. took me awhile to figure it out.


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2008)

Hmm, it looks like the original question is not about theft, but about looking as a dumb tourist. I know that feeling all too well, I usually try to blend in with the locals where ever I am, and a camera sorts of spoils this.

But once you have more gear that just the camera, if you get a tripod out, filters, and so on, then the situation gets better, any you are often considerer a "photographer" and not a "tourist" anymore


----------



## Alfred D. (May 24, 2008)

My safety and the security of my gear are more important to me than my public image.


----------



## PhotoDonkey (May 24, 2008)

I don't live in a large city, and haven't been to one in about 3 years.  I just strap mine to my neck.  I don't care what people think and want to make sure the camera isn't dropped.


I suppose if I don't want to look like a tourist, I could put a hood on the lens, but who really cares?  I'm out to take pictures, not impress people.

Most of the time I like to shoot where there aren't alot of people anyway, so it's not usually an issue.


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> My safety and the security of my gear are more important to me than my public image.



yes of course, but it is two totally different issues   

Of course cooking after your gear should be done, always, even more when lots of strangers are around. And areas/cities where one should hide his camera. But then again, to take pictures you have to get it out finally...

And by the way, as a side effect, _blending in_ with the locals is also the best way to not appear as an easy target (such as tourists usually are)


----------



## Alfred D. (May 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Alfred D.*
> My safety and the security of my gear are more important to me than my public image.





Alex_B said:


> yes of course, but it is two totally different issues


I disagree: flaunting your gear is an invitation to robbers and thieves.
It is also tasteless.


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> I disagree: flaunting your gear is an invitation to robbers and thieves.
> It is also tasteless.



ok, I think you did not at all understand what I said.

never mind, i am in a hurry now.


----------



## Helen B (May 24, 2008)

Being unobtrusive is a state of mind as well as a physical appearance thing. As Alex says, not drawing attention to yourself has two advantages, one that assists with your photography and one that helps prevent trouble.

If I'm carrying anything but a TLR or two I carry my camera in front of the  camera bag/handbag (US 'purse') over my shoulder and behind my hand, so it is almost invisible but ready for action. It is most likely that anyone giving me a casual glance will not notice it. 

When I actually raise my camera and take a picture I do it almost like lifting my handkerchief to blow my nose. 

As the issue of security has been raised, the only times I have had problems is when I have maintained a concentrated gaze through the viewfinder for any length of time, and in so doing lost my awareness of the things around me. This is common when using a motion picture camera, of course. I've found that it's important to keep the strap wrapped once round my hand - a typical steamer-type attack will come from behind - someone hits your back, and as you react to that someone runs past trying to grab your camera.  

Early in my career in documentary film and photography I was told that photographers needed to think 'invisibility' and cinematographers needed to think 'invulnerability'.

Best,
Helen


----------



## rlcphotos (May 24, 2008)

my camera foes where I go,,,,in the car between my legs,,dont want to miss a good shot,,,on the street in the mall,, one never knows what will pop up,,,usually carry it on my rite shoulder that way I can just swing it up ,,,I dont usually go into big cities as I live rural....


----------



## christopher walrath (May 24, 2008)

Around the neck and the shoulder (extra anchoring to the body).  It's not that I don't care what others think.  It's more that I don't want to raise suspicions by having the appearance of trying to hide it.  And less stress on the back than just hanging over the neck.


----------



## usayit (May 24, 2008)

darkpbstar said:


> I was just wondering, how do you guys feel about carrying your camera around your neck while walking around a city or town?



My camera of choice hangs at my side via a home made "Y" strap in a side holster (attached to my belt.. a modified P&S case) that keeps it from swinging uncontrollably as I move.  1-2 very small neoprene pouches on my belt.  The whole thing is hidden underneath my jacket.  I could pretty much walk anywhere and most people won't notice I have a camera... let alone camera + 3 lenses.

I had the same "feelings' and concerns as you and decided that a professional DSLR just didn't fit the bill.  This is the primary reason for me dumping some of my Canon DSLR/SLR for a smaller more compact rangefinder. 

A few of my friends (also DSLR owners) have opted towards high end P&S cameras (mostly the G9) for such trips.  Here in the TPF (and other forums) P&S get a bad rap.  Unfortunately, people don't realize that a P&S camera can be a valuable tool as well .. especially for times when you are shooting on the street.

NOTE:  the "Y" strap I am referring to is basically the same as this:

http://figitalrevolution.com/y-strap/

I just made my own and didn't know what else to call it.


----------



## lasershot (May 24, 2008)

I was in Philadelphia the other day at Temple Dental School's graduation and all I did was throw two cameras into a small camera bag that could be conceived as a carry around bag and just kept it around the opposite side of my neck. I also had a extra grip on it just in case.


----------



## K_Pugh (May 24, 2008)

For my SLR i have it around my neck but also with an arm through the strap as well, so that it hangs to my side rather straight in front.. it hides it better and it doesn't swing about like crazy. Sometimes i do the whole wrap the strap around my hand which holds the camera firmly in my hand and is quicker/easier to operate.

As for not looking like a tourist, well, i think you just need to blend in and take pics.


----------



## lasershot (May 24, 2008)

Another idea is (if its semi-cold) wear a hoody  That'll make you blend in. Something big and gray. Fluffy-ness is a bonus to! And wear jeans, that makes it blend in very nice...


----------



## anubis404 (May 24, 2008)

If you are showing expensive gear in an inner city or poorer neighborhood, It is a good idea to have a self defense weapon handy to protect your gear and your photos. Also, try to blend in. Look like a broke backpacker or something.


----------



## Passion4Film (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, mine is pretty much around my neck all the time. To hell with what people think, lol.


----------



## someguy5 (May 24, 2008)

I wrap the strap around my hand three times because as I'm walking around with the camera around my neck the buttons on the back keep getting pressed.


----------



## Joves (May 24, 2008)

I wear mine over my right shoulder across my body like a rifle. I hangs on my side and it come up easily for a shot. That is when Im in town, otherwise it is on my neck or, I have it secured to my pack via D-ring when Im climbing around. I dont worry about what people think or theives much, they never bother me. And even if they do I know how to take care of them.


----------



## Battou (May 24, 2008)

Don't hang your camera around your neck unless you are hanging over the side of a bridge.....You look like a dork. Put it over your shoulder and hang it to your side.


----------



## PhotoDonkey (May 24, 2008)

Battou said:


> Don't hang your camera around your neck unless you are hanging over the side of a bridge.....You look like a dork. Put it over your shoulder and hang it to your side.



I don't care if I look like a dork.  I realized that trying to impress others was stupid when I was 16.


----------



## Battou (May 24, 2008)

PhotoDonkey said:


> I don't care if I look like a dork.  I realized that trying to impress others was stupid when I was 16.



Over your shoulder is much more comfortable. It's also easier to shoot from the hip so to speak, It's right there next to your hand.

I only put my camera around my neck when I am dangling off the mainstreet bridge for a shot, any other time it's at my side. 


But any who....


----------



## ThePup (May 25, 2008)

anubis404 said:


> If you are showing expensive gear in an inner city or poorer neighborhood, It is a good idea to have a self defense weapon handy to protect your gear and your photos.



I Do, it's a big 1Kg weight I keep in my right hand at all times, and the knowledge that it's insured if I need to use it. 

As others here have said, whenever I'm out n about, I have the camera in my right hand, ready to shoot, and strap double wrapped around my wrist so it's damn near impossible to snatch away from me.  I Find it much more comfortable than hanging around my neck.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 25, 2008)

lasershot said:


> [...] a small camera bag that could be conceived as a carry around bag and just kept it around the opposite side of my neck. [...]



What? The "opposite side of your neck"? You carry it around your ankles?


LOL!


----------



## darkpbstar (May 25, 2008)

haha, the opposite side of my neck, what would that be?  Maybe the strap around the left side of the neck, while the camera is on the right?  did sound funny though


----------



## lasershot (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, what darkpbstar said 

Thats what I meant, I probably should've added so the camera bag was on the opposite side of the strap


----------



## Wild Style (May 25, 2008)

darkpbstar said:


> I was just wondering, how do you guys feel about carrying your camera around your neck while walking around a city or town?  I was in Lake Geneva today, (WI) and didn't want to look like a tourist, but I wanted to take photos of the buildings and the street, ect ect.  How do you guys go about doing this, keep the camera in a back pack, and take it out as wanted, or just leave it out and "to hell what other people think" type of attitude?  I'm sorry if this sounds dumb, just want some other opinions.  thanks alot


I walk around with my bag often. I have a camera bag though. I used the Crumpler 7 million dollar home. Very convenient to reach in, snap off a shot and throw it back in the back. Great padding too.


----------



## patrickt (May 25, 2008)

The tourists who give us the most giggles are the ones who think they're blending in.

I stroll around Oaxaca every day and my camera is always around my neck unless it starts raining hard. You never no when a photo will present itself.

I quit worrying about how I looked to others when I passed puberty.


----------



## tim.bennett (May 25, 2008)

Well i live right in a city and carry over my shoulder all the time. You can't shoot with the camera in the bag. And as for looking like an idiot. You look more like an idiot if you worry about looking like an idiot. I even got asked if was a photographer yesterday. (yes i felt warm and fuzy)


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (May 25, 2008)

I tend to not worry so much about what others think, however, I do know that if I'm going into some areas I opt for manual settings on a point and shoot. I can get okay results - not perfect or ideal, but okay - and I worry a lot less about it.


----------



## Lyncca (May 25, 2008)

I don't give a crap what others think, but I usually carry it over my shoulder if I am shooting a lot, slung across my shoulder and neck if I am walking and not taking pics and around my neck if I am shooting down over water or something so I don't drop it.

As far as looking touristy, I don't really give a crap, but typically when people see big telephoto lenses and tripods, they think photographer.  I am asked all the time if I am a photographer, not where I am from


----------



## pm63 (May 25, 2008)

> 2) carry your equipment in a used local supermarket bag instead of in an easily recognizable camera bag,


This seems to be a little extreme and impractical. What I do is I have a small LowePro shoulder bag which I keep inside my rucksack (a bag within a bag), which contains my telephoto lens, cloth, filters etc, and also my camera (when not in use). When I need to access equipment I just dive into the LowePro. I do agree though that those that walk around with the huge LowPro rucksacks instantly scream "DSLR!" just at a glance... I would probably use one of those if on a hiking trip or somewhere rural, out of town.



> Put it over your shoulder and hang it to your side.


 
I have seen people doing this but thought against it because a) It would be very easy for a thief to rip it off your shoulder and run away with it, b) it is not secured in any way and must constantly slip off, it could drop to the floor, c) it is not "ready for action" in the same way that a camera around one's neck is (which can just be lifted to look through the viewfinder and shot from, as opposed to having to take it off your shoulder and then frame the shot).

I personally walk around with my camera around my neck pretty much at all times... never miss a shot that way, it's always handy. I don't care what random members of the public who I don't know/never will know think of me. I am a photographer, that is my hobby, and having a camera is part of that hobby. I wouldn't even care if a friend saw me with a camera or someone I know - they know it's my hobby. I may look touristy in my own city center (haha) but it makes no difference to me.


----------



## JerryPH (May 25, 2008)

Common sense rules.  If you are walking with a camera around your neck in an area with higher crime potential... you are asking for it.  It won't matter how you carry it.

I just happen to be lucky enough to live in Montreal where I feel comfortable enough to be able to walk around with the camera after dark in about 80% of the city.  The other 20% I am not going to be stupid enough to go into with or without a camera after dark.

As far as what others think, I could not care less... I am a big boy and thinking like a 10 year old and having that as a concern is long over and done with many moons ago.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 25, 2008)

lasershot said:


> Yeah, what darkpbstar said
> 
> Thats what I meant, I probably should've added so the camera bag was on the opposite side of the strap



Honestly, I still don't understand. I'm probably thick. That's what my ex told me for years too. She was right: I should've dumped her 12 years earlier.
Anyway, laser, could you maybe post a picture? A picture paints 1,000 words.


----------



## Jon0807 (May 25, 2008)

I avoid the whole tourist look by simply not wearing a Hawaiian shirt


----------



## Sirashley (May 25, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I never saw people with SLR's as tourists. I have always seen them as photographers... I think people with point and shoots look more like tourists, but I could be wrong. As far as carrying my stuff around, I don't mind, I just don't flaunt it and don't bring it out in high crime areas. I have a lowpro backpack that only opens from the backside so I don't worry about someone stealing my camera out of it when its on my back.


----------



## Joves (May 25, 2008)

I agree Sirashley the P&Ses look more touristy. Gone are the days when tourists carried good old fashioned range finders and, brownies.


----------



## Tinstafl (May 25, 2008)

I just carry my camera over my shoulder. I really do not worry about theft if it is with me. Other than the national parks and DC if i am in VA I also hae a 45 Kimber on my right hip too. Now when I am a little lighter or go into DC a folding knife and being 6 foot 2 and a bit over 300 pounds will make people think twice.  Then again the one time I was approached in the city I asked the guy if I could take his picture first. He said why and I said so I can show your mama what you looked liked before you died..... He laughed but left.  It is an issue more when you are in a hotel and leave stuff behine. I have decided not to leave anything behind and I usually travel in an RV now too. THis means I have my stuff with me all the time.


----------



## mrodgers (May 25, 2008)

usayit said:


> My camera of choice hangs at my side via a home made "Y" strap in a side holster (attached to my belt.. a modified P&S case) that keeps it from swinging uncontrollably as I move.  1-2 very small neoprene pouches on my belt.  The whole thing is hidden underneath my jacket.  I could pretty much walk anywhere and most people won't notice I have a camera... let alone camera + 3 lenses.
> 
> NOTE:  the "Y" strap I am referring to is basically the same as this:
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great and simple idea there.  The Y-Strap, and only $30.  You could do something yourself on this design for mere peanuts.

If I am walking around with my camera, I often put it over my shoulder like what is shown in the video in usait's post.  The problem with that is, it isn't easy to bring up when you want to use it as the strap will rub, scrape, and chaff across your neck to bring the camera up.  That video gives a great solution to that problem.



			
				Alfred D said:
			
		

> Honestly, I still don't understand.


Watch the video that usait posted and I quoted above.  The way that guy has the strap around his head and shoulder is what lazershot is talking about.



> comments on P&S touristy looking folks....


It's not the P&S users that look like tourists.  It's the people who hold the camera out at arms length and using flash to take a picture of the sunset that looks "touristy" .

Stick the camera up to your eye when you shoot and you no longer look "touristy"


----------



## Battou (May 26, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> It's not the P&S users that look like tourists.  It's the people who hold the camera out at arms length and using flash to take a picture of the sunset that looks "touristy" .
> 
> Stick the camera up to your eye when you shoot and you no longer look "touristy"



In relation to the P&S croud, There is one flaw in this theroy.  Traditional view finders are growing scarce, and with those that do have them, Accuracy is a bit of a luxory.


So....if you can't put it directly to your eye....atleast bend your elbows


----------



## doobs (May 26, 2008)

Too much of a hassle to get it in and out of a backpack. I usually sling a few around the shoulders and one or two around the neck. Or sometimes, I have a friend come along and play assistant. That's much easier.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> It's not the P&S users that look like tourists.  It's the people who hold the camera out at arms length and using flash to take a picture of the sunset that looks "touristy" .



So what do you call the _thousands_ and _thousands_ in the sports stadium taking pictures of their heroes 150 meters away, with flash, at arms length...
My conclusion: there are frighteningly many stupid people!

Wait for the opening of the Olympic Games. You've never before seen so many stupid people in one place at the same time. It's a deeply embarrassing large scale display of human stupidity.

It is quite sobering to consider that the Olympic Games are supposed to be the greatest display of human capability and simultaneously demonstrate the perfect opposite...


----------



## wallyir (May 26, 2008)

darkpbstar said:


> I was just wondering, how do you guys feel about carrying your camera around your neck while walking around a city or town? I was in Lake Geneva today, (WI) and didn't want to look like a tourist, but I wanted to take photos of the buildings and the street, ect ect. How do you guys go about doing this, keep the camera in a back pack, and take it out as wanted, or just leave it out and "to hell what other people think" type of attitude? I'm sorry if this sounds dumb, just want some other opinions. thanks alot


The best way to not look like a tourist is to not be one,Photographers are observant peaple(or should be!) We look at things closely,We look for "the"image rather than the happy memory ,It`s more to do with body language and the way we interact with our surrounds and other peaple


----------



## usayit (May 26, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Wow, what a great and simple idea there.  The Y-Strap, and only $30.  You could do something yourself on this design for mere peanuts.
> 
> If I am walking around with my camera, I often put it over my shoulder like what is shown in the video in usait's post.  The problem with that is, it isn't easy to bring up when you want to use it as the strap will rub, scrape, and chaff across your neck to bring the camera up.  That video gives a great solution to that problem.
> 
> ...



Yup.. that's why I posted it.  It is a good simple idea and I made my own with changes that suite me personally.  I think I spent a meer $10 bucks for mine: Nylon strap, buckles, and a stainless steel latch.   I spent another $10 bucks for a clearance P&S belt case that was modified to be used like a holster with a bit extra storage.  I have another strap (lighter weight nylon, stainless steel key ring instead of latch) that is used with my Canon G5 P&S as well.


----------



## pm63 (May 26, 2008)

> Honestly, I still don't understand. I'm probably thick. That's what my ex told me for years too. She was right: I should've dumped her 12 years earlier.



Brilliant.



> if i am in VA I also hae a 45 Kimber on my right hip too. Now when I am a little lighter or go into DC a folding knife



Are you joking?


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

> if i am in VA I also hae a 45 Kimber on my right hip too. Now when I am a little lighter or go into DC a folding knife





pm63 said:


> Are you joking?



No, he is American...


----------



## Tinstafl (May 26, 2008)

pm63 said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking?



No, other than DC where it is a hassle I carry every day all the time. I got in the habit on the job then our department went to 24 hour rule but I can choose the gun.  Now I do not go anywhere without it except DC as they are a third world nation and have restrictive laws and one of the highest murder rates. Virginia is very safe though you have to pay attention to your surroundings. 
I love to get up early and go int he mountains and take photos. There are bears and other critters and even some rabid foxes and racoons around. You are in their territory and the little bells make wonderful decoration but scare the wildlife too. So, I would  rather be safe than sorry. I have a bunch of shots of a grizzly but I had a large bore pistol as well as a double rifle with me. The bear was 30 feet away.  He looked at me and then walked away. I waited a long time for that shot.  I sold it in fact.  To each his own. I do not worry about safety I am just prepared for any event.  I may not survive it but I will not be a victim either but i hope I get a great shot while I am there too.


----------



## Joves (May 26, 2008)

I carry all the time here in Az too. I just cant wear it when I hit Kali but, it is still in my vehicle. I carry a .45 as well. The reason I carry is Im in the woods most of the time and, over say 20 years I have only had to shoot a rabid skunk and, one ornery badger who wouldnt back off after a warning shot in front of him. Most animals run away. I dont have it on in the National Parks either, it is illegal to carry there.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

Joves said:


> one ornery badger who wouldnt back off after a warning shot in front of him. Most animals run away.


You could have too. But you chose to kill it, because it had the temerity to stand up to you. Probably for good reason. Like: you were too close to its den with cubs. But those died too, of course, without their protector and provider.


----------



## Joves (May 26, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> You could have too. But you chose to kill it, because it had the temerity to stand up to you. Probably for good reason. Like: you were too close to its den with cubs. But those died too, of course, without their protector and provider.


No it was a male. Also I will shoot an animal over my being killed or, maimed. It is just a reality in life.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

Joves said:


> No it was a male. Also I will shoot an animal over my being killed or, maimed. It is just a reality in life.



You were in danger of being "being killed or, maimed"? By a _badger_?
Wow, you must have _really_ pissed him off then.


----------



## darkpbstar (May 26, 2008)

badgers are nothing to mess with.  I always hope there arent any here in South East WI.  I go hiking at a Bong Recreational Park here, like once a week, and I'd at least hope that the rangers would tell me if they have seen or heard of people seeing a badger or a wild cat or something.  No bears here.  I would just run like hell if I saw a badger.  No use trying to scare it away.


----------



## Atreus (May 27, 2008)

lmao, Alfred, you obviously don't know badgers.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 27, 2008)

Atreus said:


> lmao, Alfred, you obviously don't know badgers.


It so happens I do, Atreus. When a badger tells you to take a hike, you take a hike. No need to blast away at it. Simply get out of the danger zone, fast. _You're_ the one that's intruding on _his_ territory! He is _defending_. With his back against the wall. He's got no choice. You _do_.
Get out of Dodge and there's no reason for a badger to go on huffin' and puffin'.


----------



## Tinstafl (May 27, 2008)

Alright I started something with that comment but if you live in  the country and around animals you will understand that they do not do what you want all the time. You might be surprised what a rabid animal will do. In the broad daylight they will attack you.  Now if you want to run fine but in some cases running is not the best and you can not call 911 as it will be over. I also have had bears come up to the front porch. If they go away fine but if not then their is one less bear. We do not feed them but others do and if you think a bit of window will help you are fooling yourself. I have seen bears take car doors off.  I do not go out looking so shoot a critter unless I am hunting. Yes, people hunt out here but I will not run away or allow those I am with to be hurt.  In the  city the two legged critters will not give youtime to call 911. When the cops arrive it is 95% of the time too late. The on.y real time we get there in time most of the time is a neighbor calling a domestic in.  I do not carry in the national parks but there is a new ruling coming out in a while that will make the national parks the same as your state parks with reference to firearms.

As to badgers, they can hurt you pretty badly if you get close enough. They will also usually back off a ways too and if they do not then you need to take care of business.


----------



## RubyMagic (May 27, 2008)

Its funny that theres so much discussion over such a stupid subject.


----------



## asfixiate (May 27, 2008)

If aliens took over the world what lense should I use?


----------



## RubyMagic (May 27, 2008)

Lensbabies.


----------



## caspertodd (May 27, 2008)

I started reading this thread being slightly interested in opinions people had in carrying their gear out in public... now I'm interested in badgers  :lmao:.

I've never really seen a badger I guess.  Got to go Google one now...


----------



## caspertodd (May 27, 2008)

Ok, badgers are totally badass...

http://lauriekendrick.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/badger2.jpg


----------



## asfixiate (May 27, 2008)

I love lamp.


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2008)

caspertodd said:


> Ok, badgers are totally badass...
> 
> http://lauriekendrick.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/badger2.jpg



Yeh... raccoons too.. don't mess with them either.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 27, 2008)

Tinstafl said:


> As to badgers, they can hurt you pretty badly if you get close enough.



So _don't_!



> [Badgers] will also usually back off a ways too and if they do not then you need to take care of business.



"Need to take care of business" is what you call killing an animal because it defends its territory and you couldn't be bothered to take a detour? _That_ is a valid reason to kill?

Wow, life isn't worth much around where you live, is it?


----------



## Atreus (May 27, 2008)

okay guys, alfred D is right. we should all just stop talking.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (May 27, 2008)

I use a small "icebox" for the camera when carrying it in the car. The walls are soft enough to protect it, protects it from heat and looks like I'm carrying my lunch there.


----------



## nynfortoo (May 27, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> I use a small "icebox" for the camera when carrying it in the car. The walls are soft enough to protect it, protects it from heat and looks like I'm carrying my lunch there.



You're much more likely to have your gear stolen by bears if you keep it in picnic baskets though.


----------



## visualpoetry (May 27, 2008)

Hanging it over your shoulder and having a way to hook it to you so it doesnt swing around is a great idea. I HATE letting it swing around my neck or arm.. I've banged it on things a few times and luckily no damange. I'm going to try to come up with something clever to hook it to me.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (May 27, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> You're much more likely to have your gear stolen by bears if you keep it in picnic baskets though.


 

Only if it's Yogi Bear... I never carry food in it, so it doesn't smell...


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2008)

Just posting to give you guys some ideas....

So as mentioned before....  what works for me is that "Y-strap".  To keep the camera at my side in one place and prevent it from swinging as I move, I made this holster.  Its made out of a bargain basement deal on a P&S lowepro.  I had to cut a "V" into it and sewed it up to allow for the lens.  Most lowepro cases come with a rain coat that pulls over for protection from rain.  I simply cut out the "rain coat" portion leaving behind the elastic.  That elastic loops around my lens body to secure the camera... even without the elastic loop it stays put pretty well.

I'm sure something similar can be done for SLRs as well...


----------



## wallyir (May 27, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> So _don't_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m with you Alfred D, Why kill something just because you can?


----------



## Tinstafl (May 27, 2008)

A rabid animal is not normal or even safe to be around and it is not waton killing either. You call animal control or the cops they will just shoot it too. It is going to die or infect other animals or bite a child.  It is a choice not a desire.  If you can not make that choice do not. I will not think less of you for it but to say life is not worth much around here is wrong too. Ill or injured animals are a sad site.  I do not photograph them but I may do that one time and let you see it. We have all seen downer cows on the TV news. it is a sad sight but they destroy the cow.  When the horse broke her legs at the Kentucky Derby they destroyed her right on the track too. It was sad and heartbreaking too.  When you see a animal out in the wild who is sick you do the same thing. A healthy one will rarely attack you and will not usually show itself to you in the daylight. But if you are walking to a remote spot to get the first light shot you may stumble on somethign and you can not run either. You are in their world yes but if you run in the woods or in the wilds you can get lost or disoriented or fall and break a leg etc.  I gather you have not been in deep back country where you do not have cell coverage and must rely on  yourself.


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2008)

So Alfred... you like picking fights don't yah?

I'll quote Mav's words directed at you in another thread,

"Dude, drop the attitude"

We can agree to disagree... there's no winners here....


----------



## Alfred D. (May 27, 2008)

Pros and cons all around. So what else is new?


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> Pros and cons all around. So what else is new?



Nothing is new .. except your attitude in the past few threads I have followed.  I'm not saying you are right or wrong.  I am simply stating that you don't have to pick a fight with everyone who disagrees.  

""UV filters can offer real protection for lenses"...  Do you have the self control to say "ok I agree to disagree?" or do we have to dedicate another thread.. 

I did make an honest effort to bring this zoo back to topic... or shall we move on to "Lions.. Tigers.. and bears".  Even went through the trouble of posting a couple quick snaps.


----------



## malkav41 (May 28, 2008)

In, what I figure will be a useless attempt to try, and get the topic back on track, I carry my camera over my right shoulder. 

I was, at one time, carrying 3 cameras, in individual camera bags w/ all the necessities (extra film, lenses) in one big gym/duffel bag. That lasted about a month. It was murder on my shoulder. Besides, if it had grown legs and walked off I was down 3 cameras! :er:

So I now carry a couple of cameras in their own bags, and the one over my shoulder, along with a small ditty bag (old cd player bag) full of film.


----------

